# Backyard Snookin'



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

what a nice surprise he's a pig!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

32" - 9lbs. ???? - 
-anytide


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

With your are stretched toward the camera I would guess maybe 26" and around 7 lbs.


----------



## logandorn96 (Mar 27, 2011)

> With your are stretched toward the camera I would guess maybe 26" and around 7 lbs.


Second that
Must of been a great fight, if only it was season!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice bonus catch!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice fish..........for sure!


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

> I went out back after work to see if I could catch a few snapper for my grandmother, the bite was decent but nothing spectacular as I only had 2 keeper fish, a fatty at 16" and one right at 13".
> 
> I was have a good time pullin' up lil' snapper and a some jacks whenever a school cruised by, then all of a sudden, Bammm!!  ZZZZZZZZZ my 1/4oz. jig tipped with shrimp gets slammed  ;D
> 
> ...



thanks all for the kind words and comments 

well it seems like I caught the same snook, at the same time of night, with the same jighead, in the same exact spot lol. of course I know this is a long shot but if i catch her again is it safe to think she "lives" in that spot?

heres another cellphone pic


----------



## orbe12 (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Backyard Snookin'.....updated*

just noticed how much smaller it looks without my arm stretched out towards the camera lol


----------

